# proyecto de investigación



## Daniel Velasco

Hola todos. Acabo de descubrir esta comunidad y antes que nada quiero felicitarlos y agradecer a todos quienes hacen esto posible.

He leido todas las normas y exigencias en relación a la publicación de posts, espero no estar quebrando ninguna norma.

He escrito el siguiente texto que hace parte de un documento importante que debo presentar. Pero quiciera pedir ayuda para revisar si la escritura es correcta.

____
Zwecken der Master für Musik Titel zu bekommen im Pontificia Universidad Javeriana (Bogota - Kolumbien), habe ich ein abschlusse Projekt getan, das auf der Komposition und Produktion einer Jazz Big-band Schau bestehen. Der Titel hat  Sondererwähnung für das abschlusse Projekt. 

So lange als die Forschungsprojekt, sie wird am Ende der Hochschulausbildung geeinteilt.
____

De antemano muchas gracias a quien pueda ayudarme.

Un saludo

Daniel


----------



## blumefh

Hola Daniel, ¡bienvenido!

Yo también soy nueva y me gustaría poder ayudarte. Hay cosas en tu texto que no tienen concordancia gramatical y creo que a todos nos sería de ayuda si pudieras por favor poner también qué es lo que quieres decir en castellano.

Un saludo,

Flor


----------



## Daniel Velasco

Hola Flor, muchas gracias por estar pendiente. La primera parte ya la he podido corregir. Únicamente me falta lo que en castellano es:
---
En cuanto al proyecto de investigación, este es asignado al final de la carrera en la universidad alemana no durante el período de postulación y matricula.

So lange als die Forschungsprojekt, sie wird am Ende der Hochschulausbildung geeinteilt.
---

Muy agradecido.

Daniel


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola, Daniel, y bienvenido al foro!





Daniel Velasco said:


> En cuanto al proyecto de investigación, este es asignado al final de la carrera en la universidad alemana no durante el período de postulación y matricula.


No estoy segura de entender bien lo que querés decir, ¿que el proyecto de investigación se lleva a cabo al final de la carrera en la (correspondiente) universidad alemana, pero sólo cuando ya terminó el período durante el que estuviste inscripto como estudiante?
¿Y qué quiere decir en este caso _postulación_?

_es asignado_: ¿Te lo asignan, o lo podés elegir vos?


----------



## Daniel Velasco

Hola. Gracias por el interés.

Lo que quiero decir en el segundo párrafo es aparte de lo del primero. Y quiero decir exactamente que en la carrera que voy a estudiar en el nuevo instituto únicamente podré hacer el proyecto de investigaciòn en unos dos años cuando la carrera esté avanzada, y no durante el período de postulación en el cuál me encuentro hasta ahora.

De nuevo gracias, estoy pendiente de la ayuda que me puedan dar.

Saludos


D.


----------



## iaf

Daniel Velasco said:


> Zwecken der Master für Musik Titel zu bekommen im Pontificia Universidad Javeriana (Bogota - Kolumbien), habe ich ein abschlusse Projekt getan, das auf der Komposition und Produktion einer Jazz Big-band Schau bestehen. Der Titel hat Sondererwähnung für das abschlusse Projekt.
> 
> So lange als die Forschungsprojekt, sie wird am Ende der Hochschulausbildung geeinteilt.





Daniel Velasco said:


> En cuanto al proyecto de investigación, *é*ste es asignado al final de la carrera en la universidad alemana*,* no durante el período de postulación y matr*í*cula. Esto del período de matrícula me hace dudar...
> 
> So lange als die Forschungsprojekt, sie wird am Ende der Hochschulausbildung geeinteilt.



Hola Daniel:
Me atreví hacerte algunas pequeñas correcciones para que se entienda mejor... espero haberlo interpretado bien.

Aquí un primer intento de traducción:

"Um den Titel _Magister in Musik_ im _Pontificia Universidad Javeriana_ (Bogotá - Kolumbien) zu erreichen, habe ich ein Abschlussprojekt über Komposition und Produktion einer Big-Band-Schau absolviert. Das Diplom beinhaltet/berücksichtigt eine Sonderauszeichnung für das Abschlussprojekt.

Was das Forschungsprojekt betrifft, dieses wird (erst) am/gegen Ende der Hochschulausbildung (an der deutschen Hochschule/Universität) zugewiesen/erteilt, und nicht während der Bewerbungszeit, noch während der Studienzeit." (Lo subrayado depende de lo que implique el _período de matrícula_.)

Espero te sirva para avanzar.
Saludos,
iaf.


----------



## Daniel Velasco

Perfecto, muchísimas gracias. Estoy ya realizando los ajustes para enviar el documento.  De nuevo muchísimas gracias.


----------

